# This Rain



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

Is going to make for some great ridin this weekend wooo mud ville USA here i come


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We got SLAMMED here..... Even caused some damage. I'm waiting for the sun to come out to inspect my truck hood for hail dents.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

We got slammed here too 425...but I am planning on taking advantage of all the fresh mud :rockn: The new dodge didn't get dinged up did it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hondarecoveryman said:


> We got slammed here too 425...but I am planning on taking advantage of all the fresh mud :rockn: The new dodge didn't get dinged up did it?


I hope not. I dont think it came down hard enough, but the were saying quater sized.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Hope not bro ..will keep my fingers crossed


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I was over by your office P425 when it was coming down. More like dime sized hail imo. It got pretty sketchy for a few minutes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah... yeah. Flash flooding was probably the worst thing here.


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

we aint had any hail but plenty of rain and some flash flooding in some valleys but thats where i planned on ridin anway gotta luv the rain though cuz we had alot till this storm came through


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

They said we was suposed to get a lot of rain, but we got nothing.


----------

